# Hydraulics--newbee



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

Just purchased a used JD 4230. It has a front end loader that is connected to one of the hydraulics on the back of the tractor and works fine. The problem is that when an implement (shredder or plow) is hooked up, they creep down-fairly steady. The ex-owner told me that he has switched the hoses for the loader and the implement and implements still leak down--not the loader. Don't know much about these systems so any down to earth advise is appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help.
Tsoileau


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

PM drmonsterbrain on this site. He is a J.D.Master mechanic


----------

